# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Dendrobates imitator 'Tarapoto'

## Michael

Just wanted to show off one of my new pair of _Dendrobates imitator_ 'Tarapoto'.  I just received them today from our very own John!  
 :Smile:   The males was calling within the hour of being placed in the vivarium.  They seem very bold for just arriving at their new home!  My phone camera does not do justice to how it looks.

----------


## AandKReptiles

I almost got a proven pair of these just recently, but I needed the $200+ for other more useful things. Very nice tarapotos non the less!

A&K Reptiles
aandk.reptiles@gmail.com
(607)-372-4195

----------


## John Clare

I love these guys.  Easily my boldest frog and boldest imitator by far.  Enjoy them Mike.

----------


## Don

Wow, now I'm jealous .... nice.

----------


## bshmerlie

Very cool Mike.  Do you have a full tank shot we can see? Did you say you got two pairs?

----------


## Michael

No I just got the one pair.  The male was calling right away and the female was out front on the wood eating springtails for that shot.  I had also just dumped in some flies to see if they would eat them.  She went right after them.

Here is the overall shot of the tank.

----------


## Kevin

Nice tank mike. I like it!

-Kevin

----------


## Michael

Thanks Kevin,

It's my favorite 10 vertical.  Too bad the bromeliads in the back is loosing its red color.  Guess there is not enough light as I just have two standard florescent strip lights.  I plan to replace them with T5's or LED'S in the future.

----------


## fluffypanda

I'm about to plant a new tank, what was that plant called in your first picture? and really cool frogs and set up! you're lucky

----------


## Gorgonopsia

Very nice!

----------


## IrishRonin

Beautiful frogs!

----------

